# Thanks Bud!!!



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

5 of our 6 BRP cars hit the track this week... after a couple of furious nites of building we ran them for about 300 laps last nite on our road course and after some experimentation with the traction sauce we managed to get to almost the same laptimes as we do with our MRS4's and we have 8 years experience with them so I'm guessing that with a couple of more race nites and some tweaking we should have them down to pretty much the same times.
They got t boned and slammed into the wall pretty good with no ill effects.
one kingpin stripped but i think it was due to a bit of overtightening on installation..









The truck bodies are at the body shop for paint so we just threw these on for the first track nite.
Mine had a bit of chatter going on from the rear but i used fluid on the rear damper that was too thick i think.
Anyways thanks Bud for creating a great product it is very worthy of being our number ! race vehicle for the next many years...








part of our track...
Were north of Toronto and still no snow but thank god for indoor places to play.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## mikedw (Jul 30, 2007)

I couldn't agree more. 
Thanks Bud!

My pic looks the same, only one I took all night...... picture taking cuts into racing time. LOL


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks Bud , from long time Ohio racers for giving us a great car to drive.:thumbsup:

Merry Christmas :thumbsup:


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

*Stiction??*

so I took and polished the kingpins and the front suspension still seems a bit sticky...
Is there a "special" sauce that any of the tuning wizards recommend for kingpin lube?
or do i just need to bounce it off the boards a bit more to break it in?

I pulled out the bolink legend kingpins and knuckles and they are exactly the same .
The Legend had abot 30,000 laps on it and they seem smooth i'm sure the lil guy will probably loosen up with some more usage...


----------



## DJ66 (Apr 26, 2009)

*YOU SHOULD USE BRP PART #7460 Silicone Lube...BUT ONLY A LITTLE AT A TIME.:thumbsup:*


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

xxfile said:


> so I took and polished the kingpins and the front suspension still seems a bit sticky...
> Is there a "special" sauce that any of the tuning wizards recommend for kingpin lube?
> or do i just need to bounce it off the boards a bit more to break it in?
> 
> ...


DJ66 >> Thanks for info !!!!

Somtimes the king pin hole will tighten up when the stub axle is pressed in. Just run a 1/8th drill to loosen up some. Do Not use silicone diff paste it will bind them up. BRP silicone lube for king pins and diff. 100 weight shock oil for rear damper plates :thumbsup:


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

BudBartos said:


> DJ66 >> Thanks for info !!!!
> 
> Somtimes the king pin hole will tighten up when the stub axle is pressed in. Just run a 1/8th drill to loosen up some. Do Not use silicone diff paste it will bind them up. BRP silicone lube for king pins and diff. 100 weight shock oil for rear damper plates :thumbsup:


Ya i mis read that 100 wt shock oil and used 50.000 wt diff lube lolol.
it was pretty welll dampened to death especially when the temp was cold..
fortunately its pretty easy to clean off and redo with 100.


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

Its race nite for us tonite (as it is almost every wendesday) there are 6 of us we race 5- 12 lap races or 6 depending on battery dump.
and between 4pm and about 12 we will burn 9-10 batteries or around 700 laps.
after the first nite out with the BRP car have noticed a bit of front tire wear towards the outside of the tire. the Bolink cars did that too and we tried to bend the kingpins a bit to add some neg camber but usually they just break if you try to bend them. Not saying it needs to be done just an observation... maybe add a lil sauce to the inside of the fronts to get the wear back to being even but the front sticks pretty good and so far have only been saucing the rears.
at 700 ish laps a nite i suspect we will be placing a tire order pretty soon we did order a spare set each when we purchased the cars and the stock foam works great as everyone said it would.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

xxfile said:


> Its race nite for us tonite (as it is almost every wendesday) there are 6 of us we race 5- 12 lap races or 6 depending on battery dump.
> and between 4pm and about 12 we will burn 9-10 batteries or around 700 laps.
> after the first nite out with the BRP car have noticed a bit of front tire wear towards the outside of the tire. the Bolink cars did that too and we tried to bend the kingpins a bit to add some neg camber but usually they just break if you try to bend them. Not saying it needs to be done just an observation... maybe add a lil sauce to the inside of the fronts to get the wear back to being even but the front sticks pretty good and so far have only been saucing the rears.
> at 700 ish laps a nite i suspect we will be placing a tire order pretty soon we did order a spare set each when we purchased the cars and the stock foam works great as everyone said it would.


Make front end softer or slightly more sag. sauce some and take steering through out. They are prob skidding. 700 laps a night is pretty good !!!!


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanx Bud tips from the master are great... I'm gonna run it as it is for the first couple of batts and then try a change and see what it does.
our track is in a quonset hut and the temperature is cold when we start but gets up to 55F or so in a couple of hours so we have that to deal with as well. the outside temp was -11C this morning or about 12F.
Prob not a ot different than the south side of lake Erie.


----------



## mikedw (Jul 30, 2007)

I was running sauce on the inside of front tire, no outside wear. The painter is a slacker (I'm the painter), old bodies for another night.
I'll take all the tips I can get, thanks Bud. Unfair advantage for me is OK, LOL.


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

mikedw said:


> I was running sauce on the inside of front tire, no outside wear. The painter is a slacker (I'm the painter), old bodies for another night.
> I'll take all the tips I can get, thanks Bud. Unfair advantage for me is OK, LOL.


now we just gotta buy the "secret sauce"


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

You might also want to try some graphite powder on the kingpins. That is after you drill them out once installing the axle.

I run that on mine and it is smooth as glass. On our track I do not like any dampening on the front springs.


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

so three of us on the track wed nite and 4 batteries thru the sc18 and 4 thru the MRS4.
Really having trouble getting the sc18 to be consistant it really like to try to spin on power out of the corners but only turning left its great turning right.
messed with the diff a bit but didnt seem to make any difference. One of our guys has his dialed he was down to a 6.90 second lap with his sc18 and 6.75 with his m18 i think i got a 6.60 with my rs4 and 6.99 with sc18 but despite the decent lap time Imm finding pretty hard to get consistant decent laps in.
advise?
checked the tweak and its good
Road course BTW
on carpet


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

xxfile said:


> so three of us on the track wed nite and 4 batteries thru the sc18 and 4 thru the MRS4.
> Really having trouble getting the sc18 to be consistant it really like to try to spin on power out of the corners but only turning left its great turning right.
> messed with the diff a bit but didnt seem to make any difference. One of our guys has his dialed he was down to a 6.90 second lap with his sc18 and 6.75 with his m18 i think i got a 6.60 with my rs4 and 6.99 with sc18 but despite the decent lap time Imm finding pretty hard to get consistant decent laps in.
> advise?
> ...


Make sure You run the diff with a slight amount of slip.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

What about size of tires? You may be rolling over on the sidewalls, that will upset it for sure. Checj that front end.


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm pretty sure we have the diff too tight next week is BRP tuning week... so we will concentrate on nothing but tuning until we get it right.
mikedw has it dialed in he lapped us regularly with brp yet we still got some good laps in just not consistant.
Thanks for the tips
dont think the front is rolling over it all SEEMS to be a rear end thing but you know how those thing go sometimes.
tire diameter is stock minus about 600 laps wear.
I have to remember to NOT sauce the fronts and only do the rears had lots of steering


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

How often do you guys typically go between diff rebuilds?
we usually went about 3 race nites with the MRS4 then apart for cleaning but the rings and balls have been in there for over a year with no problems
was gonna do a quick cleanup on the BRP after 2 race nites to see how they look.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I only do mine like every 2 race weekends. just clean and relube. do not clean or oil the thrust ball bearing it seems to work better that way.


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

thanks for the tips guys!
:thumbsup:


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

saw a few pictures with cars that had discs on the wheels like hubcaps... dont see them on the BRP site did someone just make them or does someone sell them?


----------



## mikedw (Jul 30, 2007)

Are you looking for a way to run the outside wall with tire covers, lol?

My diff is loose in comparison, I've been saucing the entire rear tire and inside 1/3 of the front. 
I had a lot of pull diff side on hard acceleration but, I loosened the diff a little more, it didn't fully go away but, it's much more manageable.

We pretty much all built our cars as per instructions (except xxfile and damper lube, lol). I've noticed that my car has build up on the chassis nose while xxfile has none there but, some on the chassis left side (i think). Could his car be flexing that much under acceleration from a tight diff?

Happy New Year!!


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

yes... yes I am!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

If your getting pull to one side make sure no diff rings are slipping or the space that holds them. Hope You have the rings glued to the hubs?


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

BudBartos said:


> If your getting pull to one side make sure no diff rings are slipping or the space that holds them. Hope You have the rings glued to the hubs?


i did glue them but i will check when i tear it down for sure


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

xxfile said:


> saw a few pictures with cars that had discs on the wheels like hubcaps... dont see them on the BRP site did someone just make them or does someone sell them?


The wheel discs I use are just vinyl sticker dots! BRP did carry some, but I don't think they ever made it to the web site.....

pictures on my web site:
http://sites.google.com/site/microracerbrpclub/video---pictures


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

Sooo I was quite proud of myself for making a lipo battery hold down that went from a rear body post to a standoff i added on the left side of the chassis.
After trying to figure out why i had a pile of buildup form on the chassis at the rear/left side it dawned on me to inspect it with the battery in.... well lo and behold the strap was tweaking the chassis into a nice banana shape on one side which MIGHT have been causing the irregular handling (do ya think?)...
anyway the diff is rebuilt the knuckles are slippery and the strap is modded to remove the tweak!!! we shall see this wed how it goes...


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

and on another note 
Bud is it possible to get a chassis with NO battery slots cut?
we all run lipos and the slots are redundant for us and the chassis would be stronger and easier to mount electronics...


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

a tweak in the chassis will cause handling problems! How about a pick of the LiPo hold down!


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

Micro_Racer said:


> a tweak in the chassis will cause handling problems! How about a pick of the LiPo hold down!


Ill see if i can get one up tonite..
I just had the strap, which i made out of a piece of carbon fiber clamping too tight bending the chassis so I sanded the crap out of it so it would flex over the battery instead of flexing the chassis...


----------



## mikedw (Jul 30, 2007)

I did pretty much the same for the battery but, I have no tweak. I used a piece of blank circuit board and a post from my M18.










I wouldn't mind a chassis without the battery cut outs, if it exists.
Cheers


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Cool!


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

Mine relies on pressure to hold the batt Mikedw's combines pressure with velcro on the top and i DO believe is a better method.
I may have to adjust mine accordingly.
it doesnt tweak now that i have modded it.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

The big design difference I see in the two are the way the rear of the brace is mounted.

The top pic, the rear is secured with jam nuts. The second one just seems to "float" and relies on the thickness of the pack and that pressure to hold it into place.

Me, I would not use that point as a mount. That spot is not only for the body but tied to the tplate. 

Being from the "old days" I would have probably cut some slots beside the tplate and used tape. But like I said, I am old. 

We race our on 4AA Nimh batteries, some hold them in with Velcro, I use a box made from lexan with some zipties.


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

We burn about 8 batteries a nite so we need quick changes tape would work but its a pain to use tape i might change mine to use less pressure with velcro on top


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

WOW 8 batteries a night? How many laps is that about 8000?


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

720 i did the math its about 5 miles 120 feet /lap road course


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

We run from 3- midnite with a dinner break just 6 of us
Been doin it for 10+ years outdoor offroad summer ,indoor micro on carpet
In the winter. Transponders on both


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

My RoadRapter set-up!


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Awesome! We get together in the off season to run our BRPs. They are some of the most fun I have ever had. Indestructible too!


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

Micro_Racer said:


> My RoadRapter set-up!


welll we are BRP newbs.... so is the raptor old or new dont see it on Buds site.
like the link setup.


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

raptor been around year or 2


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

ScottH said:


> Awesome! We get together in the off season to run our BRPs. They are some of the most fun I have ever had. Indestructible too!


we have no off season as soon as the temp is good and the snow is gone we are outside, as soon as its too cold to stand outside ,we go inside.
Offroad is much more intense we get about 3- 8lap races per battery, indoor its 6 -12 lap races per battery.
but one toolbox with radio cars tools 
summer its big tupperware with 3 vehicles and also the toolbox (and a cooler )for the beer when its not my nite to drive.
Its interesting to see how the lap times start to increase as the alcohol consumption increases for the designated drinker.
BUT surprisingly enough until the beer really kicks in near the end of the nite racing is close.
thats one nice thing about our racing 
at a track thats public its probably frowned upon...


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

K-5 CAPER said:


> raptor been around year or 2


so is the raptor better on road courses? or does it make much difference


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

The RoadRaptor was used for the 2010 Micro Nationals. It was a "limited" run chassis. It was built to utilize high Kv motors in the mod class. I like it because it has the LiPo in the center of the chassis, and makes it a little easer to balance the road car. Does it handle better?? Maybe in the hands of a much better driver than me! 

see the thread:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=277595&highlight=roadraptor

I don't think any new RoadRaptor chassis's have been made since the initial run in early 2010.....you may be able to find a used one.....


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

Micro_Racer said:


> The RoadRaptor was used for the 2010 Micro Nationals. It was a "limited" run chassis. It was built to utilize high Kv motors in the mod class. I like it because it has the LiPo in the center of the chassis, and makes it a little easer to balance the road car. Does it handle better?? Maybe in the hands of a much better driver than me!
> 
> see the thread:
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=277595&highlight=roadraptor
> ...


Checked out the thread.
surprising Bud doesnt keep producing them i'm sure its more $$ but its nice.


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

welllll got out wed nite for about 650 laps and the BRP was running well. the diffs gotta be looser than we were running it it ran much better.
Taking the tweak from the battery hold down out had to help too..
Then had an electronics issue so ran the MRS4 for the rest of the nite but it now needs new foams the fronts are about 1mm thick plastic starting to show.
chassis dragging a bit cuz theres no foam left lolol


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

welll have managed to burn 2 mm off the diameter of the brp foams and the little beast is coming along great.
Lap times between the mrs4's and the brp are now pretty much even with the micro having about a 12 hundredths of a second fastest lap.
BRP is starting to drag the drivers side chassis near the back on the passenger side and they all seem to be doing it the same,,,, must be a power on flex thing or something. we run road course both directions so its not just on one side like it would be if it was an oval track. Brp = fun


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

[QUE=xxfile;4058283]BRP is starting to drag the drivers side chassis near the back on the passenger side [/QUOTE]
huh???


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

starting to pick up tire compound on the chassis as it is dragging a bit but just on one side and strangely enough not the battery side. must twist from motor torque.
We run races counter clockwise and clockwise so its not from just turning left.


----------



## mikedw (Jul 30, 2007)

I finally had a moment to paint the truck bodies. 



















We were one driver short last night but, put in a lot of laps and the BRP had the fast lap for the night.










Cheers


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Very nicely done!


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

We expected a bit of traction roll as the truck bods are a bit higher C of G than the Saleen but no issues...
We have gotten the lap times down to the micro rs4 times and have managed to burn the first set of foams down to the pont the chassis is rubbing and causing the back end to come around on occasion.
it would seem the diameter has worn down about 2mm on the rear although the fronts seem to be ok still.
Did a wheel change on the rear for next weeks racing did a total of close to 1000 laps on wed of which about 800 were BRP.
switching back to the MRS4 now seems very different to drive. it seems to corner faster but the lap times were almost the same as the brp hot laps 7.43 and 7.44 MRS4 7.68


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Sounds like you guys are having a lot of fun with the BRP's!!!


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

wellll yes.. yes we are. When we ran a mix of M18's and MRS4's the cars handled very differently from each other resulting in 2 distinctly different lines that often intersected at an apex...lol.
Having everyone in a BRP car has resulted in a lot more close side by side skirmishes with some fender rubbing that did not result in horrific crashes. 
The key for us as we are using mamba 5400 BL systems is having the throttle turned down to a manageable level and getting the diff setup loose enough.
about the only mod on a wish list might be to have offset inserts for the rear axle so you could adjust the rear ride height and get more lifespan out of the rear foams... but hey the foams arent expensive and we have spares so away we go.. We will prob need more before the winter indoor season is over so I'm sure Bud will see an order coming across his email soon.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I know we went to a 3100Kv motor at 0 timing..... that helped keep the cars at a reasonable speed....using a 2s LiPo...


----------



## mikedw (Jul 30, 2007)

Everybody likes the BRP and it really saved our indoor winter racing as we were starting to worry about parts for the MSR4 and M18s. We tried 12th scale but, just don't have the room for them. 
I'm running a 4200, turned way down.


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

wellll made the mistake of assuming the rears wear a lot more than the fronts.... wrong.
Changed the rears and not the fronts by the middle of the next race nite the nose of the chassis was all covered in black from the carpet sooooo new fronts on for next week.
we did 840 laps last nite and we seem to be going thru the foam pretty quickly.
Last nite the MRS4 had the hot lap of 8;55 over the BRP's 8:83...
Foams almost burnt off the mrs4 now so we gotta get some of both ordered..
Bud do you discount foamies if we order by the dozen? lol...
I guess we are really blessed with the facility we have.
where else can you go burn 9 -10 1000mah lipos and not have to share with others as all we do is 1/18 .
I change the track every 3 -4 weeks as we get bored and burn off foam from 3 pm till 11-12 thats a lot of lapping...

Foam order coming soon BUD


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

gonna push the boys real hard today see if we can get over 1000 laps 
a little less beer drinkin and a bit more lap lappin..lol


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

If you put an extra washer(s) under the front of the t-bar to raise it you can raise the ride height and eliminate some chassis drag when the tires wear. Might help you get a couple more nights out of a set of rears.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

martian 710 said:


> If you put an extra washer(s) under the front of the t-bar to raise it you can raise the ride height and eliminate some chassis drag when the tires wear. Might help you get a couple more nights out of a set of rears.


By adding the washer under the front of the t-bar, you should also gain more front bite in the corners.


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

good tip thanks guys... we didnt get our 1000 laps in we had a couple of repair delays still 800 and change though.... if we could only get a 10,000 mah pack in the little rockets..


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

Welll last nite was pretty even hot lap 8.85 sec for both BRP and MRS4 we tried to get our 1000 laps in we shall see after the calculations how we did...
stilll not one broken part however the spur gears are worn sharp and pointy... were gonna try to get the rest of the season out of them and change spur and pinion out fresh for next season... major snow melt here yesterday our outdoor track was buried at 2pm but 50% bare by 11 pm c'mon sun...
Do you guys typicaly get a season out of the pinions?
I guess we have to consider the number of laps we do. the second set of foams are disappearing quickly enough too, hopefully we get thru about 3 more nites of indoor before they are toast...
Thats a set of foam and a half and a pinion since christmas


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

Welll as we in the east are getting california weather our outdoor track was bare of snow last week and its supposed to be 77 F/ 25C on wednesday we will probably be putting the little cars away for the summer soon... real soon.
of course its not unheard of to get a foot of snow in april here sooooo.....
But we are quickly running out of foam 2 sets pretty much yoast since January.
Now just deciding whether to order some now or wait till fall indoor season.
Put an extra washer under the front tbar mount which is gonna get another nites worth of foam maybe...


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

Sooo we have worn out pinions already..
cars new in january buds regular push on metal pinions are sharp and the teeth are about 1/2 mm left still going though
This prob our last wednesday indoor then hopefully with co operative weather we are outside for the summer season.
Thanx again Bud for the excellent race vehicle!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

xxfile said:


> Sooo we have worn out pinions already..
> cars new in january buds regular push on metal pinions are sharp and the teeth are about 1/2 mm left still going though
> This prob our last wednesday indoor then hopefully with co operative weather we are outside for the summer season.
> Thanx again Bud for the excellent race vehicle!!!


Right on !!!! You got alot of life from those gears with as many laps as You guys run.


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

BudBartos said:


> Right on !!!! You got alot of life from those gears with as many laps as You guys run.


well its been 700-900 laps every wed nite we keep trying for 1000 but somehow eating always wins over the extra 2 batteries...lol.
but seriously absolutely zero complaints just need about 6 sets of foams and 3 pinions for the winter season illl try and measure the diameter of a burnt up rear but the chassis is dragging mostly on the drivers side.
surprisingly the spur is still in great shape.
if we go tomorrow nite instead of outdoors SCT i wont be surprised if the pinion sheds its teeth.lol


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

welll my pinion was done as of last nite(glad we got a pinion puller) the teeth were all bent but it was still running strong and surprisingly quiet.
Mikes finally failed and got really loud then quit, taking the spur with it.
That was prob our last nite of indoor BRP/ Micro racing and on to the outdoor stuff until it get too cold in the fall.
Great season with the little cars.


----------



## mikedw (Jul 30, 2007)

Hear, hear. Awesome car, great racing. Cheers to Bud! One pinion since we got them with the amount of laps is great.


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

*Snow is coming!!!*

And that means the start of another indoor season!!! woo hoo...
we are looking at a track expansion adding another 12 feet of carpet to our 30 X 24 track I hope Bud has lots of foam in stock we are in need of about 6 sets per person to get thru the season.
has anyone found a bearing that fits in the center of the spur? we keep wearing the plastic bushing out.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

xxfile said:


> And that means the start of another indoor season!!! woo hoo...
> we are looking at a track expansion adding another 12 feet of carpet to our 30 X 24 track I hope Bud has lots of foam in stock we are in need of about 6 sets per person to get thru the season.
> has anyone found a bearing that fits in the center of the spur? we keep wearing the plastic bushing out.


You could try a 3/16 X 5/16 flangless BB it should work.


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

Get off here and get to work Bud I just sent in an order for some stock parts...
for some reason it wouldn't let me order pinions..


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

xxfile said:


> Get off here and get to work Bud I just sent in an order for some stock parts...
> for some reason it wouldn't let me order pinions..


How many pinions You need? Got the order will get it going :thumbsup:


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

BudBartos said:


> How many pinions You need? Got the order will get it going :thumbsup:


2 pinions Bud press on metal
and i ordered both sizes of spur but really only need the same size as stock. so if you could sub the pinions for the spurs that would ease any paperwork changes regarding money...
or just give me enough pinions to off set the spur costs.

and or a 3/16 X5/16 flangeless bearing for the diff.... Im not having issues with mine but Wayne seems to be melting his...
he will be calling you with an order soon too.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

xxfile said:


> 2 pinions Bud press on metal
> and i ordered both sizes of spur but really only need the same size as stock. so if you could sub the pinions for the spurs that would ease any paperwork changes regarding money...
> or just give me enough pinions to off set the spur costs.
> 
> ...


If that bushing is mealting the diff is wayyyyy to loose ????


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

BudBartos said:


> If that bushing is mealting the diff is wayyyyy to loose ????


thats what i figured... but the rotten SOB wins races with it like that soooooo....he wants a bearing lol


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

*Stuff is here*

Hey BUD Wayne, Mikes's and My stuff arrived today great service as always...

We are getting prepped for the winter season. After 12 years we are getting new carpet for our track. It isnt CRC but we have used regular carpet for years.
we have one section 40 X24 and the ell part is 17 X12 
having carpet that is all the same type and all laid with the grain the same way will make our track a thing of beauty.
we expanded our track size by about 10 feet. There was quite a bit of sauce soaked in the old stuff, enough that it discolours the knees of pants and toes of shoes when crawling about setting up.
will post up some pix of the finished product


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

*We have a NEW racer*

Bud we will be placing an order for another car soon.
can we order it with
Truck body
extra foams
extra spurs and pinions
shall i just email it instead of using your sites shoping cart?

You dont sell motor and speed control combos by any chance do you?

our Carpet is ripped out and the new stuffs coming Monday


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

this pic is about 10 years old when we first started










this pic is looking to the side as our track is ELL shaped. The boards got painted white a couple weeks later










this was yesterday when we finished ripping out the carpet..

finished pix to follow


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

*Additions...*

We are also installing a ceiling fan to blow the heat down from the ceiling and hanging a monitor in front of our drivers area for lap and position updates.
our track isnt open to the public just about 6 or 7 of us (5 regular) yet it is nicer than ( or at least as nice as) most organised tracks.

We also have an outdoor track with a drivers stand 7' high with lights for night running. We run short course 4x4's (Losi Assoc, and Slash) in the summer.
heres a pic.

















this from our drivers stand at nite. Wile E Coyote came in and watched a 6 lap race then was leaving but when we started the next race he came right back and watched from about 10' off the track...


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

*10 tooth pinion*

Bud the 10 tooth pinion gear shows on your website but it still isnt "clickable"


----------



## mikedw (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey....So much for my life of espionage. Now there is a pic of me on the internet.


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

hes on the left with the Blue "walmart Greeter" vest


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

xxfile said:


> Bud we will be placing an order for another car soon.
> can we order it with
> Truck body
> extra foams
> ...


Best just to contact me :wave:


----------



## mikedw (Jul 30, 2007)

xxfile said:


> hes on the left with the Blue "walmart Greeter" vest


LOL, too funny.


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

*New Carpet Pamoramic pix*

The carpet is in
134 square yards or 36 X40 in the longer section 17X13 in the smaller part of the "ell"









Frank the installer
and soon to be racer.










looking north








Panoramic pic taken with iphone 5.
Now just need to get a layout strapped down and we are race ready!!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

cool looking track!!! Nice job....


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

Thx Micro...
Ill try for another pic when we get the track Layed out...


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey BUD!
email sent for order for Frank.
Thanks again


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Got it will ship Thursday.


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

*Race Ready!!!*










Our new layout for the season opener next Wed








panoramic shot
Track all done just need to hang monitor from the ceiling for the scoring and put up a ceil;ing fan to pump the heat down from the roof.

BRP car all tuned for the season just waiting on some foams for the MRS4 

This layout looks like it may be a bit on the open side but we change it up every 6 weeks or so , the next will prob be a bit tighter.
we added about 10 feet to the track and optimised the seating location for better visability.
cant wait.


----------



## mikedw (Jul 30, 2007)

We sometimes change it sooner if there is a lot of complaining. :tongue:
Can't wait!!! It all looks great. I see you're liking the camera in your new phone. lol


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

*1/18 Mamba upgrades soon*

I'm pretty sure most of you use a spec motor but FYI all the castle 1/18 products seem to be discontinued.....
I'm trying to find one for our newest racer Frank.
I called Castle and they are being replaced with 4 pole motors


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

We use a spec 3100kv motor. All the castle motor were just to fast!


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

Micro_Racer said:


> We use a spec 3100kv motor. All the castle motor were just to fast!


ya no kidding we are running 4200 with the throttle turned down to about 40%...
and the 4 pole motors will be.... FASTER..


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

*New Bodies*









Thanks to Mikedw for the paint.
The new trucks are sporting a woodgrain rear deck this year it kinda matches the workbench!!.
Pics of all to follow next race day as all the boys (and girls) get them mounted up for a photo op before we beat them to death...
We are 2 nites into the new race season and the new carpet is already starting to show the "line" as a slightly darker shadow. late start this week resulted in only about 400 laps being run.


----------



## mikedw (Jul 30, 2007)

Here is a pic of 4 of the new paint jobs.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Nice looking trucks!


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

*"Student Driver"!!!*









check out the wing on Franks truck lolol
Mikedw added some caution for the rest of us Frank is completely new and now has 250 ish laps under his belt.... We stormed past and sometimes thru him on a few occasions l;ast week but he is getting better.
he has 250 laps 
we have done probably 250,000 over the years soooo 
we even set up the lap counter to say "student driver" as he passes the line.
he DOES have a good sense of humor.


----------



## mikedw (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks Micro.
One more, I think it needs a flashing red light on top. 










Cheers


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

oh no its a 43 car got to have stp on it :thumbsup:


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

*some group pix*









5 of 6 one was undergoing a repair..








Car Crusher








just gettin a lil artsy with the camera...


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

well we have managed to burn one set of foams up so far.
fronts down to 30.5mm Dia rears just as bad. It would also seem to be the expiry distance for Pinions too. three pinions failed in one evening i guess its not surprising as they all had similar mileage on them. any way on to set 2 of the foam 2nd pinion and spur... may need to order a couple more parts.... just simply wearing them out...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You Guys do run alot of laps for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

560 laps last week figure we have averaged about 400 laps / nite times 6 nites = about 2400 laps per set of foams/ pinions... we shall have to try and track the second set and see if the numbers are similar


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

Soooo I dont think we are running clockwise more than counter clock wise... However the passenger side foams have worn about 1.5mm smaller than the other side...
front and rear.

so I dug out a used pile of foam and found a couple replacements likely the drivers side set from the last...

we have found pinion wear is starting to be an issue i have almost worn two completely out this season so far.
600 laps last week and our laps are about 30 feet longer this year since we redid the track


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

You may want to check with Bud, but I think he may have some non-brass pinion gears......


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

Its amazing how you can go from getting fast lap one week to finishing way down and getting lapped two weekes later.
These little cars are great but when you lose the handle on the setup and someone else finds it you go from winning to getting lapped....twice!

Sooo this week it got the wholesale workover... new foam, new gears, and diff, added a tube between the rear axle bushings. We wear off so much foam the handling is great just before they get so small the chassis starts rubbing the carpet and then it goes all to hell... this can happen over the course of a race day as we do soooo many laps per nite.
usually emptying 6-7 or more 800 mah lipos in between 3pm and 11:30 sometimes more.
were gonna have to buy stock in BRP the last foam and pinion was installed Nov 14 and pinion expired last wed this is the 3rd set of foam and 3rd pinion this season order coming soon Bud still have 2 pinions and 2 sets of foam
almost forgot.. i added the tacon 3100 motor too. its quite a bit heavier and maybe that will help plant the rear end .


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

Welll installed the 5th set of foams for next wed nite... Still have one set left and one more pinion have to get thru the rest of the season on that...
We have been grinding away at it every wed nite all winter and we are eagerly awaiting outdoor racing with NEW Losi SCTE 2.0's on order..
Just got another foot of snow


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

Missed a week as the track owner was in vegas... Back at it this week
768 laps last time out.
My 21 year ols son has been kicking our butts with my MRS4... were gonna stick some lead on the car when hes not looking.
We keep hoping indoor is winding down but it was - 10 C ,12 F this morning... prob not a lot warmer in OHIO.. the snow is going but FAR from gone and another inch last nite.


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

*Summertime hibernation*

Well the little BRPs are put to bed for the summer and now that the snow is gone we are heading outdoors for the off road summer season.
We just managed to wear out 6 pinions, 6 sets of foams and when we say worn out we mean WORN OUT. chassis ragging pinions shedding teeth spurs hold up pretty good tho.
Prob need 10 pinions for next winter maybe an extra set of foam too.


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

*Massive BRP order!!!*

Ok BUD Frank and I will be needing
20 prs blue fronts
20 prs blue rears
20 pinions
12 52 tooth spurs
2 truck bodies
should buy a whole kit for my son ... he is kicking our butts with the MRS4
which would mean prob 6 prs frt
6 prs rear plus 8 pinions and 4 spurs
he doesnt get out every week.
Krusty and Mike prob similar...
Hows the stock?
Wayne said there might be a problem with the spurs... can we source them elsewhere? Kimbrough doesnt seem to have them.


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

As we are back at it for the winter more parts have been ordered and have arrived from Bud... Thanks.
We have been putting a thin layer of CA on the edge of the foams to keep them from sticking to walls / pipes etc.
after the last foam change after saucing the tires and running 2, 12 lap races it becomes undriveable... no rear traction at all.
discovered a thin lip of CA that once trimmed off, car went from undriveable to lap record for the nite...lol it doesnt take much to throw these little cars off their game but we DO love them...


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

Theres a LHS, well 1/2 hr away thats putting in some carpet for a track. I think we will go and introduce them to BRP racing maybe the start of a second BRP group in the area...
maybe a little more business for BUD!
Its a great entry level right up to top notch car that can get people hooked for not too much$$$


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

xxfile said:


> Theres a LHS, well 1/2 hr away thats putting in some carpet for a track. I think we will go and introduce them to BRP racing maybe the start of a second BRP group in the area...
> maybe a little more business for BUD!
> Its a great entry level right up to top notch car that can get people hooked for not too much$$$


More BRP's! That sounds good!!!


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

Received two BRP's from fitadude a couple of weeks back one apparently set up by Micro racer... My 22 yr old son immediately was right in the hunt and getting fast laps after kicking butt with the MRS4 for the first half of the season...
We did 840 laps last week and have burnt two sets of foam down to where the chassis starts dragging so far this year.
Cant say again how much fun these little cars are.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Glad to hear my set-up is working for you!


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

Its working against me!!! LOL My son is driving it!!


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

*New season*

Well this Wed is probably the last outdoor offroad day for us... We have our new bodies painted up for the BRP indoor season! Last winter was so ##$$%^ing cold we missed a number of days between Jan-Apr, I'm sure you guys along Lake Erie can relate! Our carpet needs some patching but The LiL BRP is tuned and ready. We have been using HPI MRS4 stel pinions and yes I know they are not right but after about ten laps they wear in and i went all season on one pinion. I do however have about 20 of buds push on pinions left. We have enough Foam to last into the new year but will be after some new stuff around then. Chat at ya soon Bud!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Enjoy the BRP racing!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

xxfile said:


> Well this Wed is probably the last outdoor offroad day for us... We have our new bodies painted up for the BRP indoor season! Last winter was so ##$$%^ing cold we missed a number of days between Jan-Apr, I'm sure you guys along Lake Erie can relate! Our carpet needs some patching but The LiL BRP is tuned and ready. We have been using HPI MRS4 stel pinions and yes I know they are not right but after about ten laps they wear in and i went all season on one pinion. I do however have about 20 of buds push on pinions left. We have enough Foam to last into the new year but will be after some new stuff around then. Chat at ya soon Bud!



Have fun wear them out :thumbsup:


----------



## lawton70 (Nov 28, 2010)

If you are looking for a reliable pinion we have used the RW Racing pinions.
They make a 2mm bore with standard 48p gears. These are the 'right' pitch steel pinions with grub screws to put them on and take them off. We race about 160 laps on them a night and about 3200 laps in a year, nothing close to what you guys do. I've been running it for 2 years(6500+ laps) and so far these have been wearing well.
RW Racing


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

Welll we have burnt the first set of foam down to where the chassis is dragging and have two race nites on the second set, we have eased up a bit and seem to be running 350- 400 laps of races a nite. Actually wore the center out of the aluminum backing plate that holds the diff ring on the axle, causing the spur to float enough that its not possible to set gear mesh. Good thing for spares... The foam is disappearing at a faster rate than expected and my son has been out burning up parts and foam this year too so it looks like Bud can expect an order pretty soon...
Might just order another car too 
BRP Rules!!!


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

*Brp foam*

Well Bud we have burnt off all of last years foams and need about 8-10 new sets...
Hows stock?
shall we order on your site or email you?
maybe a couple new cars too.
the old ones just getting worn out, need a couple rear axles but its almost bettter to just get new car and keep old for spares.... not that they ever break.
In two years of constant abuse a dont believe that we have ever broken any part between 6 of us.


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

*Winter season approaches*

Gonna need a pile of foam! we managed to get thru last season but everything is burnt down to the chassis rubbing.
Hopefully Bud has some of the Nascar truck bodies in stock as we probably need about 6 of them too.
Poor ol truck has about 8000 laps on it, might just get a new one too...


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Be sure to post some pic's of the new bodies! Enjoy the racing!!


----------



## mikedw (Jul 30, 2007)

xxfile, don't know if W&R mentioned it but, I'm coming out this winter. Airbrush ready once you get the bodies. :wave:


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

woohoo DW im about to order


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

We have been at it since the end of september, Usually we turn about 450 laps per night, the weather has been great for our undersized heating system and we will be at it once more in 2015 next wednesday. Just waiting on a shipment of foam from Bud which should be along soon, along with some new bodies to spruce up the fleet and we should be good through 2016.
Hope all had a Merry Christmas and A Happy New Year in 2016!


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

Just received 56 sets of new foam thats 8 sets each for 7 of us i hope we can make it until the end of 2017 on that. We took a reas A$$ kicking due to the crappy canadian dollar rate


----------

